# The most awsome warrior/s in fantasy (fluffwise)



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

i'd gow with either the swordmasters of heoth eltharion the only high elf to have defeated malkieth in single combat only to have it brought to a swift conclusion by the endless, the way watchers for their pure rangery awsomeness and orrion the king of the woods.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotrek. Doing his best to get killed, but nobody is good enough to do it for him.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Aenarion, hands down. He led the final push to quell the hordes of Chaos, allowing all other races and civilizations to thrive.

Otherwise, Gotrek is a good choice. He's untouchable and packing some nifty relics.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

For Single Warriors, Whoever does it without magic items of awsomeness, sure anearion and gotrek are cool. but without there magic weapons I would like to see them stare down a Greater Daemons axe. but for like regiments, Warriors of chaos hands down.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

how about those elite vampire knights? or are you not counting cavalry?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

fluff wise its got to be Archon


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

abhorash founder of the blood knights and generally awesome vampire


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got to say, fluff-wise, that I think that The Great Lord King Bezer of the Gnoblar horde is the best. The only of gnoblar kind to attain such a rank, AND not get killed by jealous followers or ogres the very first day!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm, for a combination of fluff and ability, Blood Knights...hands down
id like to see a chaos warrior or a dwarf slayer take on an armoured, lance toting undead knight who has trained his martial skill since before you or your father was born... oh and i forgot, when he charges he's str 7...:biggrin:...and he's frenzied...and he's got martial honour and pride


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Krakanrok the Black - First of the Dragon Ogres, larger than a Mountain.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

MrFortunato said:


> hmmm, for a combination of fluff and ability, Blood Knights...hands down
> id like to see a chaos warrior or a dwarf slayer take on an armoured, lance toting undead knight who has trained his martial skill since before you or your father was born... oh and i forgot, when he charges he's str 7...:biggrin:...and he's frenzied...and he's got martial honour and pride


I think a chaos knight champion could take him on, chaos warriors can live very long too

abhorash vs. an everchosen would be a great fight


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Grimgor Ironhide


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Skrag the Slaughterer- no other mortal could get both his hands chopped off and then be thrown into a chasm without any weapons/equipment of any kind (praying he had a loin cloth though- he is still an ogre) only to tame (somewhat) the local beasies and emerge stronger and more pissed off then ever... I would like to see an elf manage that one


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Krakanrok the Black - First of the Dragon Ogres, larger than a Mountain.


I don't think we're counting monstrous creatures


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I say I like that Vlad Von Carstein. The Guy would not Die and brought low the Empire of man. To bad the Counts dont try thier luck elswhere.

I also Like Arkan the Black, this guy worked behind Nagash's back and still a major player.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I would like to see them stare down a Greater Daemons axe


Uhm sure lol, Aenarion slew a greater daemon ( though it does not specify of which power, so perhaps an undivided prince? ) with his hunting spear, before nailing the rest of the host.

So with that awesome armour of vaul, fuck-off dragon, part of khaines own weapon and Asuryans chosen Im willing to bet he could probably go 1 v 1 with any god ( in warhammer, again, Im willing to bet that the Chaos Gods are more ass-kicking in 40k )

Khorne Vs Aenarion - I would sell my house to see/read that

Oh and Fluff-wise I think a charge of Juggers would shit down any vampires neck


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Abhorash is certainly my favorite figure in warhammer, though he's certainly not the strongest. He also provides my favorite piece of fluff, excepting perhaps _Thomas Wanderer_ in the Beastmen AB. 

Aenarion is pretty much a god himself, but if we're counting him, he wins.

The most awesome though? I'd have to say Abhorash or Krakanrok the Black, for sheer terrifyingness if nothing else. Bigger than a mountain. I doubt all the high elves put together have that much mass. Gah.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Aenarion vs a chaos god? he got done in by 4 greater deamons and
they are maybe just a very small piece of the gods 
no maybe only when every warrior on the planet would rise up against the gods 
then they would stand a chance


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

eltharion- im pretty sure his the elf that got caught by dark elves than blinded and his still the best swordsmen


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ah, you have a point, but Daemons were more powerful then ( Dont hold me to my word, some other Fantasy buff mentioned it :laugh and there are references to the Sword Of Khaine being able to slay Gods and Mortals alike, although this may well be one of those drastically exaggerated mentaphors ( or similies...? )


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

cain the 21th primach said:


> Aenarion vs a chaos god? he got done in by 4 greater deamons and
> they are maybe just a very small piece of the gods
> no maybe only when every warrior on the planet would rise up against the gods
> then they would stand a chance


Actually it took 4 greater daemons just to hurt him, brosef. The Bloodthirster broke his arm, to which Aenarion replied by tearing it in half, and the Keeper of Secrets shattered his ribs, then got skewered by Aenarion's sword.

My vote goes to Aenarion, hand's down baby!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

but in the end he died by it or am i wrong


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sigmar. Some ordinary bloke who got a little pissed of and went round bashing orcs, breaking chaos champs and killing Nagash, in the process forging the Empire

Or that Dwarf God who just wandered into the Wastes on his _own_ killing every daemon he could find


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Sigmar. He's so good, he became a god.

Other than this guy, I'd say Dwarf Slayers in general. They want to die, but sometimes they're so good none can do the job!


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, fluff wise my favorite warrior-units would be Har Ganeth Executioners (they are the most cold-blooded of a race of the cold blooded!)

But as for characters, I just love Konrad von Carstein!! The most unstable character of them all!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

sigmar isnt a god he is worshiped as one
but in the end he is only a stronger human


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> sigmar isnt a god he is worshiped as one
> but in the end he is only a stronger human


Thats debatable, dont ask me why, im just certain there was a similar thread back that discussed that


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i dont know about that thread because i just becane on this forum


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lol true, If I recall correctly it was discussing who would win a fight between Sigmar and another hero, with similar debates happening about whether Sigmar _was_ actually a god, or just a very powerful human that became worhipped after his death due to the fact of his awesomness:good:


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

If he's not a god, how did he rain a comet down on Mordheim? How are his warrior priests able to pray and have actual effects happen? You can't really say that's regular magic, as sigmarite prayers are totally untouched by Chaos AND the High Elves can't "cast" it.

Part of the point of Sigmar is he began as a regular human and became as a god through his own abilities. If he's just worshipped as a god, it doesn't make sense for prayers and blessings to have any effect, so there is something more than mortality about Sigmar.

Sigmar is awesome.

Although, Grimnir is pretty dang awesome too. He just decided that he was going to wander into the Chaos Wastes and kill as much as he could one day. And he did.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

alright i didnt know about that


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, Grimnir would be my choice... As it says, he went into the Chaos Wastes, and never seen of again... he's probably standing infront of one of the numerous portals, cutting down daemons as they step through... All in the life [or death] of a Slayer...


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I believe the comet of Mordheim was a thing from Chaos (hence the possessed and mutated etc.) but it was misinterpreted by the astromancers and other scholars of the Empire for a Sign of Sigmar, if I am correct.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Nowhere does it say that. Also, if it was, how were the Sisters of Sigmar warned in advance? Also, why would Chaos destroy their largest breeding ground in the Empire? It is true Be'lakor as the Pit Lord (that's a little known fact) later lived in the crater of the comet, as the holy fire petrified chaos into warpstone.

Also, this is fantasy guys, don't forget. The entire metanarrative of Warhammer is dependent upon Sigmar being a god, and this alone is enough to affirm him as one. Furthermore, he is not just recognized as a god by Empire humans, but by the Dwarfs and High Elves as well, though not worshiped by the other races.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe the Comet of Sigmar [also interpreted by the Lizardmen at the same time to be the Twin tailed Comet of Sotek... makes you think doesn't it!] Struck the city of Mordheim to Destroy the city because of the massed Chaos breeding in the City...


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

In my opinion the best fighter would have to be Abhorash the lord of blood .


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

is that a demon?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy...

The Changling....Spending Eternity pissing off the choas gods and mortals??? Now that is epic!!! (Gota love the giving slaanesh a hair cut\ Locking khorne out of his own fortress)


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What is the high elf unit that doent speak? I think they are cool.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

That'll be the Phoenix Guards.

Personally I like the white lions a lot more.
The unselfish hunters who'd gladly give their lives twice for the Phoenix King!
Also killing a lion befor you can even apply as a white lion is pretty awesome.

Finally the mystery around the death of Phoenix King Tethlis is also awesome.
Was he killed by assasins or by the white lions when trying to draw the sword of Khaine?
I think the latter applies.
Probably some high ranking elves thought it was best not to scourn the rep of white lions and so made up the story of assasins.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Abhorash is like the warrior equilvalent of Nagash, hes a vampire and absolutely owned anyone he fought - he went into the wastes nailing chaos champs and orc warlords - eventually he killed a dragon in the world edge mountains, drank its blood and was cured of his thirst for blood. 

Basically he was the guy who trained the guy who trained the blood knights ( LOL )

Biggest imbacile and general fail is grey seer thanqoul. This guy makes Malekith sound like the kind of guy having a few beers with sounds fun, and reading how he once summonded skarbrand by accident makes my laugh even more.

Oh, and wasn`t _that_ commet a herald / champion of Tzeentch on a Chaiot of Tzeentch?


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

Hm ... there are several characters i'd go for, on this:

*Teclis:* Might not be the best combatant, but watch him soar in the magic phase and totally own everyone else.

*Zacharias the Everliving:* The Necrach who trained under Melkhior, the first pupil of W'soran, and kicked his butt after drinking the blood of a dragon and making it a zombie dragon. Considered the most powerful Necrarch alive.

*Leoun Leouncour:* Not as looked at as other rulers, but powerful in his own right. The ability to regenerate, never been beaten in combat, has the blessing of the Lady and holds Bretonnia together, keeping the peace between the Knights and the peasants who might rebel. Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## Uneven Edge (Mar 30, 2007)

forestreverie said:


> Grimgor Ironhide


Yes. If only for the fact that he is credited with "humbling" Archon in single combat. Honestly, my favorite Orc.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

blood knights... hands down :biggrin:


----------



## Thorin Hubertson (Jun 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> For Single Warriors, Whoever does it without magic items of awsomeness, sure anearion and gotrek are cool. but without there magic weapons I would like to see them stare down a Greater Daemons axe. but for like regiments, Warriors of chaos hands down.


What about superior heroes, who are also capable sorcerors? Chaos general with the mark of tzeentch, vampire lord of the blood knights (the vampire army books before this one, when a vampire lord was able to take on dragons), Anointed druchii from the storm of chaos... They are not monstrous creatures, but they have very high fighting values, they are able to take magic to defeat their enemies, and usually can take special abilities instead of magic equipment.

For warriors, I would take chosen chaos warriors or those wood elves waywatchers - they shoot you between your eyes before you even realize they are there. If you were lucky you have seen them, but won't be able to catch up with them. And if you have managed to get into contact with them, you find out that you are the only one who is left of your unit, now fighting alone against a dozen wood elves who have superior fighting skills.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe, Van Horstmann trumps everybody.

*Fond memories of my opponents bloodthirster getting owned by a wizard with that item, pure cheese*


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

bobss said:


> Abhorash is like the warrior equilvalent of Nagash, hes a vampire and absolutely owned anyone he fought - he went into the wastes nailing chaos champs and orc warlords - eventually he killed a dragon in the world edge mountains, drank its blood and was cured of his thirst for blood.
> 
> Basically he was the guy who trained the guy who trained the blood knights ( LOL )
> 
> ...


I don't think beating random orcs and nameless chaos champions is that great of a feat, killing the dragon was more impressive


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I personally would have to go with eiter Kroq-Gar or Mazdamundi. Kroq-Gar's Army got almost wiped out by chaos but then him and a couple other Saurus beat back the Chaos Horde almost single handedly which is pretty impressive. I like Mazdamundi because he's the most active Slaan and he beleives that all the lesser races should be sent back to where they came, ex: elves-ulthuan, dwarves-world's edge mountains. He also believes that the races that have no part in the Old Ones plans should be wiped out and I'm pretty sure he won't stop until he succeeds or dies.


----------



## whYnoT (Nov 22, 2010)

It has got to be SIGMAR!!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

*Kholek the black turns around while sleeping but wakes up because something is sticking in he back* Oops i might have squased the empire *wipes away middenheim and goes back to sleep.*


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Grimnir!!!!*

Griminir leaves his home only accompanied by his son. Then when shit gets too hardcore he send's him back; with an awesome axe, which Gortrek acquires. Holds off a flood of daemons at the northern gate. 

Nuff said.


----------

